# Cheap? cheap? cheap? as absolutely cheap as possible?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure it's probably been asked before, but the search is being hit or miss (or maybe I'm not looking for the right thing?), so here goes.

I want to battery power a single scratchbuilt locomotive. Big Hauler 4th gen (I think) drive. Headlight only, no sound, no smoke, 











BUT it WILL be used to plow occasionally - with the Aristo blade pilot mounted











All I need/want is rock solid basic and easy... and as inexpensive as possible. To that end I'm looking at the Simple Critter Control with an on/off switch and a DPDT micro switch between it and the motor for reversing.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/Simple_Critter.htm 


I also found this battery pack on fleabay, it's in my price range, it comes with a charger but I don't know if it's suitable
http://cgi.ebay.com/Universal-12V-1-5A-Li-ion-Rechargeable-Battery-Pack_W0QQitemZ120693071579QQ

Ideas? Suggestions? It also needs to fit inside a Delton c-16 tender shell.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Of course I think the Simple Critter Control would be perfect for this application.







I'd go with a 14.8V battery though, either 4800mah if you want long run times, or 2200mah would be suitable for short hauls like pushing snow, etc.All-Battery.com


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I also found this battery pack on fleabay 
Mik, 
Lithium Ion is tricky technology - go read some threads in the RC-Battery forum. They need to be monitored for temperature while charging. [Might explain why this one is cheap!] 

12V is a bit marginal - these motors will take up to 18V. Mine used a pair of 7.2V NiMH batteries.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

You can save a lot of money by just building your own if that's your flavor. Get the holders at Radio Shack or Mouser and 'AA' cells just about anywhere. I use the Harbor Freight 'AA' cells that are marked 2200mh, although they load test at only about 1700, which works for me as the price is right. 

*http://www.harborfreight.com/pack-o...90148.html* 

You can then series/parallel them to get what ever your application will require. In your case, I would think you could easily fit 2 of these packs in your tender giving you 20 volts @ 1.7amp.


Here is a single pack of 8 cells, which will net you 10 volts @ 1700ma. These particular batteries are NiMH from Harbor Freight. 









Good luck, and have fun.


Regards,
*Mark*
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The general consensus of opinion is that, whilst it is possible to wire AA NiMh (and NiCd) in series parallel, for safety reasons they should not be used like that unless they are separated by diodes. Otherwise they can discharge into one another and cause all sorts of problems.


----------

